# Tday basser report



## m30power (Sep 8, 2010)

Well, the fish gods did not let me down. One of my best fishing buddies from college came back for break. He has been working on a catfish study for grad-school in OHIO and I was excited to be able to pull an all-nighter with him again. In the beginning of the night it was a little slow. Saw some fish here and there, but nothing special.

As the night grew on so did the bite. I figured I would go get some practice for the RATC tourney tonite and make a super secret pier run. We caught a few fish in the 22-31 inch range and then bam. Right off of my favorite piling she hits.











Here is my buddy holding my beautiful 33 lb fish weighed on the Boga. 44.5 inches and released caught on a bucktail. We had a few other nice fish including another pig that came unbuttoned. From same piling, my buddy this time:










Nice 28 lb fish.

20 minutes later from down the pier my buddy says to me dude I just hooked a log. I run over we pull it up and here she is:










Another very nice fish. 29 lbs and change this time. All of these fish released!

The tourney should be one for the record books boys! In addition to the schoolies there is a nice class of fish hanging there now. What I can tell you is that as always there are a bunch of smaller size fish cruising around in and out of the light lines near the surface of the water. FYI you almost never see the bigger fish...but they are there.

We leave the pier and go hit up a beach spot that I knew was holding fish. First couple casts...nothing. I switch lures and bam. Spunky little 22 incher. It was cast after cast until the sun started peeking. I swich lures again to my favorite topwater. 

Its gray light and the fish are just whacking my popper out of the water and missing it. Next cast I only pop it twice and I hook up. It was clearly a different class of fish. 










26lbs on the boga. A beautiful fish. The pic doesnt do it justice. It was very FAT! Even though its bigger then I like to keep, my girlfriends dad asked me to bring some fish to Thanksgiving dinner. This one went to the table!

Another pic of same fish: Cell phone style!










Last pic: At 10am we moved and went to our last spot for the end of the tide...we had a bunch of these little guys:










It was a very productive night!! All fish released except for that last one.


----------



## stripperonmypole (Oct 24, 2009)

o my goodness.

gobble gobble!


----------



## JPChase (Jul 31, 2010)

Looks like you had a damn good night! Nice fish dude!


----------



## map120277 (Jul 17, 2008)

Way to put it on them!!!


----------



## m30power (Sep 8, 2010)

JPChase said:


> Looks like you had a damn good night! Nice fish dude!



John where have you been buddy?


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Nice catch and great photos!


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Sweetnessabounds:fishing:


----------



## JPChase (Jul 31, 2010)

Yo Alex! I have been working a bunch for the most part, but I have made a couple unproductive trips down to the obx for one last shot at a drum in the past few weeks. I have also been trying for some stripers here and there with Andrew when time permits, but we haven't been having much luck. We gotta go fishing again one of these days man, I need to get into em like you have been lately!


----------



## m30power (Sep 8, 2010)

JPChase said:


> Yo Alex! I have been working a bunch for the most part, but I have made a couple unproductive trips down to the obx for one last shot at a drum in the past few weeks. I have also been trying for some stripers here and there with Andrew when time permits, but we haven't been having much luck. We gotta go fishing again one of these days man, I need to get into em like you have been lately!


this was my first real trip out down here in almost a month. I took another week and went to Jersey (last week), and i also have been working alot. Now that I know some better fish have moved in ill have to start fishing every night again


----------



## JPChase (Jul 31, 2010)

m30power said:


> this was my first real trip out down here in almost a month. I took another week and went to Jersey (last week), and i also have been working alot. Now that I know some better fish have moved in ill have to start fishing every night again


Yeah, I heard you crushed em again up there! Anyhow, hit me up man, I am always down for some night runs!


----------



## dlwn88 (Nov 7, 2010)

Holy freakin crap. I would crap myself if I had a night that productive haha


----------



## dlwn88 (Nov 7, 2010)

The nice class of fish were definitely not there when I went to that pier like a week ago. Everyone out there was getting skunked.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great work. Ya just can't beat pluggin.


----------



## m30power (Sep 8, 2010)

dlwn88 said:


> The nice class of fish were definitely not there when I went to that pier like a week ago. Everyone out there was getting skunked.


Alot of people were getting skunked when I was there too. I only saw 2 other fish caught besides skates and they were 20-26 inch stripers. It wasnt until everyone left that we began catching. Like I said before, you cant see the bigger fish. You can go there any night of the week and throw jigheads to the fish that you see in the light line, but 95% of those fish are under 30 inches. If you want the bigger fish you have to change the way you are fishing for them. Dont get me wrong a big fish will eat those lures...but if you think they are going to come up from the bottom to chase a pink zoom thats 2 feet under the water you are mistaken. They will just sit there and watch it go past.

Striped bass do not get large by chasing individual silversides on the top of the water column for their entire life (yes they may do this sometimes). They get large by consuming the most calorie dense meal they can while expending the least amount of energy.

What that translates into is:

-Use a larger bait
-Work it slower, think "wounded bait"

Have you ever seen what an injured (struggling) adult menhaden looks like swimming through the water?

The other important thing to consider is what I call "managing the location". Striped bass get spooked very easily. Especially when there are 20 jigs being thrown into the same light line repeatedly for 4 hours (lesner bridge). 

This is something I learned growing up fishing up north. If you get a spot that is not crowded one night, I recommend giving this a chance.

It is very simple. Fish for 10 minutes, then give the area a 10 minute break. Just sit down and wait (This will not work if other people around you continue to fish it). Smoke a cig, drink a beer, just watch the water. Whatever you do give that area a break. What happens is when your jig/plug/lure hits the water and you retrieve it a few times, any fish within 30 yards knew that your lure was there. Maybe it didnt eat it because it wasnt being presented in a natural way, maybe your zoom was rigged crooked, who knows...but long story short they did not want it. When the fish sees this lure continuosly go past him, he gets put off because he knows something is not right. 

By giving the area a break and just sitting for a few minutes you allow that/those fish to re-adjust and become comfortable feeding again. Also, if you catch a fish or two make sure you give it a similar break. A struggling fish will put other bass off in a similar way. If it is rough out, you dont really have to give it much of a break sometimes, but I usually still do. When its calm/no white water...I usually only make 5-6 casts between breaks. 

Ive seen it dozens of times in bay spots where I will walk up and stripers are popping the surface. I would catch 4 fish and they would stop for the night. If you continue to give the area breaks you will be able to catch fish for an entire tide instead of just catching 2-3 right away and then nothing.

And I can guaruntee you that big fish get spooked VERY easily. Just some food for thought here!


----------



## Slapwater (Oct 23, 2010)

yep to the Bible!! Its common sense.


----------



## Gamble (Sep 23, 2010)

Nice job and nice tips again, as usual!


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

I second that M30. The big fish don't get that big being stupid! Got that from Bill Dance!


----------



## Ian (Nov 28, 2007)

ur one hardcore fisherman,i really enjoy your knowledge of the fishery,and the post you have posted,They show you put your dues in and catch fish! thanks for the reports ,keep em coming.I'd say good luck,but i think that horseshoe is doing just fine:beer:


----------



## Semper Fi (Nov 5, 2009)

Awsome post, well worth reading.


----------



## m30power (Sep 8, 2010)

thanks guys. Ive been studying the species for most of my life, and I did research on them throughout college. And as it was said before it pays to put your time in and keep a detailed log. It allows you to find patterns over a period of time. 

Semper fi my buddy said he met you at lesner last night


----------



## dlwn88 (Nov 7, 2010)

Wow thanks for the advice


----------



## Semper Fi (Nov 5, 2009)

m30power said:


> thanks guys. Ive been studying the species for most of my life, and I did research on them throughout college. And as it was said before it pays to put your time in and keep a detailed log. It allows you to find patterns over a period of time.
> 
> Semper fi my buddy said he met you at lesner last night


The guy in the Army ??


----------



## Semper Fi (Nov 5, 2009)

Semper Fi said:


> The guy in the Army ??


I just noticed what you said, I wasn't at Lesner last night, I was there Tuesday afternoon/evening until about 7:00. I did talk to a guy that was in an Army uniform and asked him if he subscribed to this site and he didn't.


----------



## dood (Apr 14, 2002)

I find it interesting that all the fish in these pictures that are alive have their dorsal fins flared.


----------



## Gamble (Sep 23, 2010)

Semper Fi said:


> I just noticed what you said, I wasn't at Lesner last night, I was there Tuesday afternoon/evening until about 7:00. I did talk to a guy that was in an Army uniform and asked him if he subscribed to this site and he didn't.


I think he was talking about me Semper Fi. I met you out there the other day, not last night. You have to forgive my friend m30power's memory, he doesn't sleep much haha jk..


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

m30power said:


> Alot of people were getting skunked when I was there too. I only saw 2 other fish caught besides skates and they were 20-26 inch stripers. It wasnt until everyone left that we began catching. Like I said before, you cant see the bigger fish. You can go there any night of the week and throw jigheads to the fish that you see in the light line, but 95% of those fish are under 30 inches. If you want the bigger fish you have to change the way you are fishing for them. Dont get me wrong a big fish will eat those lures...but if you think they are going to come up from the bottom to chase a pink zoom thats 2 feet under the water you are mistaken. They will just sit there and watch it go past.
> 
> Striped bass do not get large by chasing individual silversides on the top of the water column for their entire life (yes they may do this sometimes). They get large by consuming the most calorie dense meal they can while expending the least amount of energy.
> 
> ...


 Great advice. Fish will "spook" on to much of the same. Change it up. Color, size , type, etc. I spent 10 in MI(6hrs N of Detroit) and slew the Salmon on Hopkins, etc. when thay were throwing "cleos" etc. The "cleos "worked great here. Works on All game fish. Something different. Works for me.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

m30power said:


> Alot of people were getting skunked when I was there too. I only saw 2 other fish caught besides skates and they were 20-26 inch stripers. It wasnt until everyone left that we began catching. Like I said before, you cant see the bigger fish. You can go there any night of the week and throw jigheads to the fish that you see in the light line, but 95% of those fish are under 30 inches. If you want the bigger fish you have to change the way you are fishing for them. Dont get me wrong a big fish will eat those lures...but if you think they are going to come up from the bottom to chase a pink zoom thats 2 feet under the water you are mistaken. They will just sit there and watch it go past.
> 
> Striped bass do not get large by chasing individual silversides on the top of the water column for their entire life (yes they may do this sometimes). They get large by consuming the most calorie dense meal they can while expending the least amount of energy.
> 
> ...


Good advice




m30power said:


> thanks guys. Ive been studying the species for most of my life, and I did research on them throughout college. And as it was said before it pays to put your time in and keep a detailed log. It allows you to find patterns over a period of time.
> 
> Semper fi my buddy said he met you at lesner last night


I'd like to see a copy of that DETAILED LOG. LOL


----------



## m30power (Sep 8, 2010)

dood said:


> I find it interesting that all the fish in these pictures that are alive have their dorsal fins flared.


thats pretty normal. Ive noticed that whether its flared or not depends on how fatigued the fish is. Almost like they are still trying to stabilize themselves out of the water if they still have some energy left.

Only on fish with a ton of energy left will the 1st (spiny) dorsal fins be flared. AKA the last picture with the schoolie. Especially because I didnt have to wait for a net to drop down.

Almost every striper I catch has the 2nd dorsal (the soft rays/no spine'd dorsal) flared, and the front dorsal contracted.

And if this was an attempt to try and "point out something wrong" with my pictures I strongly urge you to visit google images and note the fin orientation of every live striped bass (out of the water) you see!


----------



## 10NKO (Aug 1, 2010)

Nice pics, good pointers, and on that last post - well put!


----------



## Gamble (Sep 23, 2010)

m30power said:


> thats pretty normal. Ive noticed that whether its flared or not depends on how fatigued the fish is. Almost like they are still trying to stabilize themselves out of the water if they still have some energy left.
> 
> Only on fish with a ton of energy left will the 1st (spiny) dorsal fins be flared. AKA the last picture with the schoolie. Especially because I didnt have to wait for a net to drop down.
> 
> ...


Owned.


----------



## dood (Apr 14, 2002)

m30power said:


> thats pretty normal. Ive noticed that whether its flared or not depends on how fatigued the fish is. Almost like they are still trying to stabilize themselves out of the water if they still have some energy left.
> 
> Only on fish with a ton of energy left will the 1st (spiny) dorsal fins be flared. AKA the last picture with the schoolie. Especially because I didnt have to wait for a net to drop down.
> 
> ...


please don't get a guilty conscience. your rockfish acumen has been noted.

you and you friends have caught not only one, but three of the biggest rockfish anyone's has ever seen out there. you should be proud!


----------



## m30power (Sep 8, 2010)

dood said:


> please don't get a guilty conscience. your rockfish acumen has been noted.
> 
> you and you friends have caught not only one, but three of the biggest rockfish anyone's has ever seen out there. you should be proud!


Haha im not getting a guilty conscience at all...All I did was post a report. After all, that is what this forum is for. 

Just because they are big fish doesnt mean somethings wrong. Everything is in place for large fish to frequent that location. Rocks/current/deep water/forage species/structure. Not to mention the CBBT. Big fish are caught along the entire bridge span all season, so why not there? 

As for why a LARGE wasnt caught during the tourny. It could be alot of things. But with ~100 tournament anglers and an average of 2-5 rods per person I can guaruntee you the big fish had lock jaw.

Trust me...those big fish are there every single night. Large stripers in excess of 36 inches typically only feed for an average of 15-20 minutes per day (non-blitz conditions). If you arent there when they are eating (*tide oriented hint hint*) you really dont have a great chance at nailing one!


----------



## REKER (Jun 23, 2010)

I will be selling copies of "M30Power's Secrets to fishing Success" this week! Get your copies for Christmas for the fisherman in your life!


On a serious note, Alex is one of the smartest fishermen i've ever fished with!


----------

